# Ugly Bike



## Boris (Jul 21, 2012)

We've all seen Vince's Cheetos Bike, which got me to thinking....let's see pictures of your ugliest bikes. This is currently mine. I know there are some real ugly ones out there.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 21, 2012)

*Ugly?*

Oh come on, she's not so bad.




Dave Marko said:


> Let's see a picture of your ugliest bike. This is currently mine
> 
> View attachment 58584


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dave, what happened to the girl’s Schwinn with the built in Porta-Potty?  I was about to invite you and your bike to this year’s LeMay Concours but I don’t think this Colson will hold it’s own against the crowd.


----------



## Boris (Jul 21, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Dave, what happened to the girl’s Schwinn with the built in Porta-Potty?  I was about to invite you and your bike to this year’s LeMay Concours but I don’t think this Colson will hold it’s own against the crowd.




Fine! Here! Invitation please.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2012)

This bike is not mine, I think I snagged these pics from someone on RRB .....but this is truly a face that only a mother could love.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 21, 2012)

OldRider said:


> This bike is not mine, I think I snagged these pics from someone on RRB .....but this is truly a face that only a mother could love.




I remember seeing that bike in the "Fresh Finds". It's ugly in the most dangerous, nut-busting, obnoxious way possible. Did anyone ever figure out what it is?


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2012)

*would love to know what this is*

what is it???


OldRider said:


> This bike is not mine, I think I snagged these pics from someone on RRB .....but this is truly a face that only a mother could love.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2012)

bike said:


> what is it???




The headbadge says its a Sirius. I have never heard the name before and I'm almost certain its European. Think about it.........would the good ol' USA have produced somethjing like this??


----------



## mruiz (Jul 21, 2012)

All I have is Schwinn, so I have no ugly bike.
 Mitch


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2012)

Dave your bike isn't that ugly.Maybe if you sat on it the bike would qualify.I have to see what other ugly bikes I have.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 21, 2012)

My wingbar was pretty ugly that I took a chance on...
Chris


----------



## jackomeano (Jul 21, 2012)

*Ugly  Bicycle*

Here is my Ugly bicycle , Its a Umberto Dei folding bike   rides great thou and my kids love riding on the back!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's my "Fugly" bike. I'd off it but my 6 year old loves it!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Rode Hard and Put Away Wet*

Just picked it up yesterday - Teens Erie by Emblem Mfg. Co.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh come on now Dean, I know you don't really think that's ugly.  Beyond patina perhaps, but it's still a beautiful relic.


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

You started this thread so you could get another look at the Cheeto bike.I know you are getting to like this bike.


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a little friend for your dumb Cheetos bike. This was first posted by Mole in the CL/ebay section yesterday.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/3154309005.html


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the plywood accents.Just the way Roy wood have done it.Heres a bike for your dumb "ugly ride"


----------



## patina51 (Jul 22, 2012)

*uglest bike*

here is a ugly bike for you.





for how bad it looks it's the best riding bike i have ever owned.

Patina51


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> We've all seen Vince's Cheetos Bike, which got me to thinking....
> 
> Boris and thinking in the same sentence????? Now thats an oxymoron


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 22, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh come on now Dean, I know you don't really think that's ugly.  Beyond patina perhaps, but it's still a beautiful relic.




Well, it is currently my ugliest - just doing as I'm told after all.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 22, 2012)

silvercreek said:


>






That looks like a great looking bike to me although I love all Murray bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 23, 2012)

All this and not one single Huffy Omni? That was Huffy's Edsel (in my opinion). There are other Huffy lightweights from the late 80s and early 90s that are just painful to look at.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the Edsel so I don't know what you mean about that, I lived and now live by the town Winter Haven Fl where the first Edsel was sold which the building is still there and the first Publix store.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rusty Elgin*







Heres my rusty Elgin, I believe it fits the ugly category. Tank has holes rotted through the left side, rides nice though.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 23, 2012)

I've always liked this model Shelby, but I have to admit this one is a bit ugly


----------



## sdjoe86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not sure if I get the point of this thread? 
So if the bike is not over-restored to an "original'' condition, it makes it ugly?


----------



## Mole (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Here's a little friend for your dumb Cheetos bike. This was first posted by Mole in the CL/ebay section yesterday.
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/3154309005.html




Does that mean I win?


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 23, 2012)

*Ugly, but she's a keeper*

Here's one for ya, I was surprised when a trash man offered to haul it off for me, My wife got a kick out of it!


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2012)

sdjoe86 said:


> Not sure if I get the point of this thread?
> So if the bike is not over-restored to an "original'' condition, it makes it ugly?




Not sure if I get the point of your question.


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2012)

Mole said:


> Does that mean I win?




It's not a contest. But if it were, it wouldn't be over yet, so it's hard to say. Maybe a contest would be a good idea and Vince's Cheetos Bike could be the GRAND PRIZE, since that's the bike that started this thread in the first place.


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 23, 2012)

Ugly is a broad category and without some qualifiers many bikes could be considered ugly for several divergent reasons.

A bike could be ugly only because the aftermarket accessory porta-potty unit fitted to the bike throws off the aesthetic balance of the bike as a whole.

Another personal judgment call would be to consider a bike ugly because the frame and sheetmetal do not contribute to a pleasing overall effect. Early 50’s Shelby airflows, much like the Cheeto’s bike, have been singled out and derided by some in previous threads on this site for that reason. Similarly some factory and some home paint schemes and colors are not to everyone’s taste. 

Or; a bike could be considered ugly just for having more or less patina than is preferred by the observer. This seems to be where many of the posts so far are coming from featuring bikes that look to have been left to the elements too long.

Lastly, I suppose, bikes could be deemed ugly for just possessing a mean streak. I have a MK IV Jag that I refuse to ride anymore because the 3-Speed has a nasty habit of shifting into neutral at exact the wrong moment. 

Oh, and Dave, your engraved invitation to LeMay (for you, your girl's Schwinn, and one guest) is in the mail. Please remember to empty the holding tank before arriving at the event as there are no sanitary connections available at the Concours.


----------



## Sherry and Fritz (Jul 23, 2012)

*Ugly Schwinn*

I think this is our ugliest bike


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sherry and Fritz said:


> I think this is our ugliest bike
> 
> View attachment 58871




Blue Tarp, this is what qualifies as ugly! ^^^.   Sorry S&F but it is what it is.  It qualifies in most every category except the port-o-potty and I'm not sure that giant poop catcher of a basket on the front might qualify as a handi-can also.


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2012)

Sherry and Fritz said:


> I think this is our ugliest bike
> 
> View attachment 58871




I disagree, I think this one is uglier. Sorry, but I'm so glad that you posted to this thread, because I WAS going to go easy on you.


----------



## Sherry and Fritz (Jul 23, 2012)

*2 UGLY Rides*

Ha! Yes, we know they are both horrible! I still say the huge basket with the big reflector on it takes the prize!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 23, 2012)

Sherry and Fritz said:


> I think this is our ugliest bike
> 
> View attachment 58871




Thats not ugly to me, I love good patina like that. I thought this thread was a great idea but like Phil said its turning more into a rust bucket parade then anything else . If rusty patina is considered ugly then my Huffman is a definite qualifier, but I happen to think its the most beautiful bike I've ever owned . Lets not forget that beauty , or ugliness for that matter is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 23, 2012)

*Do you ride it?*

This would be good for rideable bikes, i mean you know it's ugly but you ride it anyway, the ones you will lie and say that's not my bike, or it belongs to a friend. Any body have any of those bikes?


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> This would be good for rideable bikes, i mean you know it's ugly but you ride it anyway, the ones you will lie and say that's not my bike, or it belongs to a friend. Any body have any of those bikes?




That's good. I do ride my patched together Colson, and I like that she's not all pretty and everything. Sure rides good though!


----------



## Johann (Jul 23, 2012)

*Sorry, but you are the only group...............*

That has to get a tetnus shot for initiation!


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2012)

BlueTarp said:


> Oh, and Dave, your engraved invitation to LeMay (for you, your girl's Schwinn, and one guest) is in the mail. Please remember to empty the holding tank before arriving at the event as there are no sanitary connections available at the Concours.




Got it! Empty holding tank inside gate entrance. Thanks for the invite, me and Rowdy are really looking forward to it.


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave your porta potty special picture says $75 inc.new parts, in the lower right hand corner.Is that what you are trying to get for that gem.Please replace the front partial tire beforeheading off with Rowdy.


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2012)

If you see Dave and Rowdy at Le May you may not recognize them so I thought I should put up a picture of these two handsome devils.I dont think Dave can tell time so hes the one on the right.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, Dave, I'm struggling here. I decided after long deliberation to go with this one, not because it's truly ugly, but because it misses the mark of what it's potential is by so far that it's a crime against it's type!
next time you need to put in that everyone needs to pick out someone else's bike as their ugliest bike, that way there are more fights and hurt feelings, I know you feed on that kind of thing!


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

Scott,I'm bumping this up to the top so Dave could thrive on starting more fights and bitter feelings.Actually that is one nice "ugly bike" you have there and I really like the pictures you submit.Post more pics


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys go on and fight without me, I'm too tired. I'll catch up.


----------



## patina51 (Jul 25, 2012)

*ugly*

can they get any uglier than this one?





patina51


----------

